# Company name?



## don johnson (Jun 13, 2012)

I started a catering company need help with the name. I came up with Fork and Finger catering and events. need feed back.

Thanks


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Don,

Welcome to Cheftalk. What kind of food will you be catering ?

Petals.


----------



## don johnson (Jun 13, 2012)

Plated food to box lunches


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

That covers alot. I have a hard time with the word "Finger" in the title. Maybe its just me ? Hopefully someone else will chime in here.....

Petals


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Fingers..... you know I think it "fights" in your mind, like fingers and food dont mix

"emotionally" in our mind, while our logic is telling us "sure finger food, that's logical".

To me the emotional is winning--like Petals, it's a bit of a turn off.

You seem to be looking for a name that indicates the great diversity of

your service.....off the top of my head.....

"Casual Elegance" maybe?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Up & Down Caterers    / House of 2 Pleasures / Twin Delights Caterers/  Loveit Caterers/ Heart and Soul Caterers/

and on  and on


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

"finger"= ewwww!

"give em the finger"

"fingered"

ick

add fork into the mix and I imagine a finger ON a fork

double ick

Try again


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Okay now SOMEONE has to say something here..... guess I will, but I aint gonna say much.... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif

so how many times have you re-read your post, I mean _really_ Chef,

Up n down?

House of pleasures??

Twin delights?!?

We ARE still talking food here yes? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Don Johnson?

Miami Vice Catering


----------

